# Detail of roof wash



## aaron61

Here is a more detailed example of how we set up for roof washing. I'm only sharing this with my PT buddies so pay attention. this is all you need.


----------



## KLaw

Good stuff Aaron. Do you advertise this service? I actually - in this case - think a before and after pic would be more powerful then the vid (for advertising purposes) - JMO. Thanks for sharing your process.


----------



## Lambrecht

Thanks for the video. What was your approximate cost for your roof cleaning set-up. I see complete systems from 3 -5 thousand and I don't see that much in your set-up. Yours seems bare bones basic and still gets the job done which I like. Less crap to break or things to go wrong.


----------



## aaron61

Lambrecht said:


> Thanks for the video. What was your approximate cost for your roof cleaning set-up. I see complete systems from 3 -5 thousand and I don't see that much in your set-up. Yours seems bare bones basic and still gets the job done which I like. Less crap to break or things to go wrong.


About $1,500


----------



## aaron61

KLaw said:


> Good stuff Aaron. Do you advertise this service? I actually - in this case - think a before and after pic would be more powerful then the vid (for advertising purposes) - JMO. Thanks for sharing your process.


Yes we advertise roof cleaning. This video was meant for what I had stated. To show you guys what's needed.

I have a couple of other roof wash videos as well 
*



* 
*



* 
*



* 
*



*


----------



## Lambrecht

On average, how often to you let the chemicals sit on the roof without rinsing and are the results as good over time even if you do not rinse?


----------



## PressurePros

They can be better over time. When you leave the roof should still be streak free. Its all in the right application, amount applied and chem strength.


----------



## Lambrecht

Is it better to leave it on?


----------



## PressurePros

I have had mixed feelings over the years and have come to a conclusion that it is better in many circumstances. Its not a hard and fast rule for better results but it seems generally safer for the landscaping. Its kind of an art to get the right amount on to kill whats up there and make the streaks disappear but not have a stream of very potent chemical cascade over gutters or run heavily from downspouts. 

I used to be worried about leaving lichen colonies or residue when there was a "carpet" of growth. But the reality is, you really shouldn't be using any type of pressure on shingles. Anything above garden pressure takes granules with it. Once the growth is dead and turns white, subsequent rainfalls will remove it. You just have to make sure its dead at the root. 

I don't want to hijack Aaron's thread but here is an example of a no-rinse roof cleaning.


----------



## aaron61

No problem Ken,I meant this to be educational since many seemed to be interested. I'm always learning as I go as well.
I usually do not rinse.


----------



## Lambrecht

I was wondering about the plant life that is why I asked about not rinsing. When rinsing are you heavily soaking the ground to dilute or is a light to moderate rinse good enough and do you cover all surrounding plant life or focus more on a good rinsing.


----------



## PressurePros

You have to have a grounds man soaking things whether you are rinsing or not. I do not recommend one-man crews on a roof wash. 

I have told crew leaders to err on the side of caution and pre-wet then cover all flowers as well as bag downspouts and plan where your runoff will be flowing. No matter what, you will brown some things along the way. Price to fix those issues if they arise. 

Roof cleaning can be lucrative if done correctly... that front roof in the pictures added $650 to the cost of the house wash) but done without experience, it can hurt you in a bad way. Do some small jobs for relatives before you start offering the service.


----------



## Lambrecht

What do you do with the water that you " bag" from the downspouts?


----------



## PressurePros

Lambrecht said:


> What do you do with the water that you " bag" from the downspouts?


Recycled back into the chem tank. Make sure you have a good filter.


----------



## Lambrecht

How long does it take the left over chemicals in the tank to break down to a point that it environmentally safe to empty? Also, maybe the same answer for this but how long are the chemicals good for after mixed.


----------



## PressurePros

I wouldn't trust the chems for roof wash after a day or two, especially if they were diluted but they are fine for house washing. I can't write any more than that here. You can pm me.


----------



## 4ThGeneration

PressurePros said:


> I have had mixed feelings over the years and have come to a conclusion that it is better in many circumstances. Its not a hard and fast rule for better results but it seems generally safer for the landscaping. Its kind of an art to get the right amount on to kill whats up there and make the streaks disappear but not have a stream of very potent chemical cascade over gutters or run heavily from downspouts.
> 
> I used to be worried about leaving lichen colonies or residue when there was a "carpet" of growth. But the reality is, you really shouldn't be using any type of pressure on shingles. Anything above garden pressure takes granules with it. Once the growth is dead and turns white, subsequent rainfalls will remove it. You just have to make sure its dead at the root.
> 
> I don't want to hijack Aaron's thread but here is an example of a no-rinse roof cleaning.


I am a stickler as well with my Roof Washing Services, but if its the carpet like moss its just going to have to turn white and drop off with the rains that come. One home owner asked if we had that pressure thingy or a scrub brush. I said yes, but I also have that warranty voiding thingy if I use it as well as a sign off before I do it and his lips looked like he sucked some alum through a straw lol.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning

PressurePros said:


> I have had mixed feelings over the years and have come to a conclusion that it is better in many circumstances. Its not a hard and fast rule for better results but it seems generally safer for the landscaping. Its kind of an art to get the right amount on to kill whats up there and make the streaks disappear but not have a stream of very potent chemical cascade over gutters or run heavily from downspouts.
> 
> I used to be worried about leaving lichen colonies or residue when there was a "carpet" of growth. But the reality is, you really shouldn't be using any type of pressure on shingles. Anything above garden pressure takes granules with it. Once the growth is dead and turns white, subsequent rainfalls will remove it. You just have to make sure its dead at the root.
> 
> I don't want to hijack Aaron's thread but here is an example of a no-rinse roof cleaning.


How much bleach did you use to clean this roof?


----------



## aaron61

I think I ran 30% on that 1 so probably 30 gallons.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning

Thanks Aaron, so is 30 gals the average amount used for each roof cleaning.


----------



## straight_lines

How do you prevent streaking from happening to horizontal surfaces on the ground? I know you need a man there constantly wetting, but the chemicals will still leave clean spots right?

BTW Aaron this is a pic from CT and is one of your competitors there in Tampa.


----------



## aaron61

Pressure Cleaning said:


> Thanks Aaron, so is 30 gals the average amount used for each roof cleaning.


No,there are many variables that determin ingredients & ratio.


----------



## aaron61

Hey Straight,that's 1 big picture!!
There are a ton of pressure washing guys down here.I sub to a few of them.
If you are refering to the streaking like in the picture you can't do anything about that that I'm aware of.
Guys got a crappy driveway and I would warn him before we do the job.


----------



## aaron61

I did this 1 this morning.It's weird,I really like getting out & doing these!


----------



## PressurePros

straight_lines said:


> How do you prevent streaking from happening to horizontal surfaces on the ground? I know you need a man there constantly wetting, but the chemicals will still leave clean spots right?
> 
> BTW Aaron this is a pic from CT and is one of your competitors there in Tampa.


Cross sell the driveway.


----------



## straight_lines

I agree, but up-selling isn't always gonna happen. I have had plenty of customers that would expect me to wash that driveway for free if that happened. 

I just need to add something to my contracts stating as much.


----------



## Lambrecht

This question is not intended to pick but is it safe to not wear eye and respiratory protection. I noticed the wind blowing the product pretty good is why I ask.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning

aaron61 said:


> No,there are many variables that determin ingredients & ratio.


 Its more about the average amount needed to complete two or three homes per truck.


----------



## PressurePros

Lambrecht said:


> This question is not intended to pick but is it safe to not wear eye and respiratory protection. I noticed the wind blowing the product pretty good is why I ask.


Sodium hypochlorite will destroy your lung tissue. 
If you are going to be on a roof you should also consider safety harnassing.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning

That's two or three homes a day per a truck that's hundreds of gallons of bleach. I can't seem to find a good place to order pallets of bleach, if you don't mind how are you guys getting your bleach.


----------



## aaron61

Pallets?? Are you using powder? I buy the liquid and can get directly from a wholesaler here locally http://www.gormanpool.com/clearwater/.

Yes I should be wearing a respirator. Honestly the fall protection ain't gonna happen for me on roofs like these but I do have it.
The wind was blowin pretty good and did blow it directly in my face @ 1 point but the rain was movin in and I had to get it done quick.


----------



## Goode Painters

Thanks ..that was a nice post !! I wish i could implement something like that, but all we have is shingles here in the north east.


----------



## straight_lines

It works for asphalt shingles as well.


----------



## aaron61

Goode Painters said:


> Thanks ..that was a nice post !! I wish i could implement something like that, but all we have is shingles here in the north east.


 Video on post #24 is a shingle roof.


----------



## PressurePros

Goode Painters said:


> Thanks ..that was a nice post !! I wish i could implement something like that, but all we have is shingles here in the north east.


I'm in the northeast and asphalt shingles is all we clean.

T.B: I order a pallet of 5% every week from my pool place.


----------



## aaron61

Ken,why are you only using 5% and are you using the powder?


----------



## PressurePros

aaron61 said:


> Ken,why are you only using 5% and are you using the powder?


Oops that should be 5 gallons not 5%. The sodium hypo is 12.5% liquid. I can't stock bulk tanks in my shop and its easier for me to track inventory using the fives. It does cost a little more (.35 per gallon). We pay $3.00 - $3.75 per gallon up here. What are you paying in Florida, Aaron? I heard its under $1?

I know of one powder that would work and it is not the stuff that pool supplies stores sell as powdered shock. I have some in my garage for spring testing.


----------



## Lambrecht

Is a pool supply wholesaler the best place to buy from or are there better places?


----------



## aaron61

i'm not sure i'd have to pull an invoice but I get a great rate from this distributor.Sometimes I have to go to Pinch a Penny in an emergency and that's shocking.


----------



## aaron61

Lambrecht said:


> Is a pool supply wholesaler the best place to buy from or are there better places?


 Where ever you go negotiate on getting a better price.Let them know how much you'll be needing and be honest.I'm sure they'll give you a better price than retail.

Interesting how we painters have no problem haggling for a better price but think customers are shaming us when they do the same????


----------



## Lambrecht

I don't have a problem with customers trying to haggle a better price as long as there not being just plain azz stupid in their request. I will usually give them the numbers of other local painters and tell them to give them a call. Has worked in my favor more times then not.
On average, how many gallons of product do you use on a typical roof?


----------



## PressurePros

"Product" being a 50% mix of 12% sodium hypochlorite, the rest water, detergent building caustic and surfactant. We can do most front roofs with less than a 50 gallon chem tank.


----------



## aaron61

PressurePros said:


> "Product" being a 50% mix of 12% sodium hypochlorite, the rest water, detergent building caustic and surfactant. We can do most front roofs with less than a 50 gallon chem tank.


What do you mean by Front Roofs? Are you only doing the front of some homes and if so how do you not get product on the rest?


----------



## Lambrecht

Can you damage roof shingles if the ratio of sodium hypo to water is more than 50%?


----------



## PressurePros

aaron61 said:


> What do you mean by Front Roofs? Are you only doing the front of some homes and if so how do you not get product on the rest?


Aaron, in analyzing my numbers, doing the street facing side is the magic bullet for adding a nice cross sell, having a good closing ratio and time management. Its generally a $350 to $700 add-on service to a house wash. On a straight roof sell job that has a bad rear roof I will bid to do both. Most house are situated to get a southern directional exposure so the rear of the home is not that bad. The pitches on most of these are 7+/12 so there is little issue with runoff hitting the other portions of the roof.


----------



## PressurePros

Lambrecht said:


> Can you damage roof shingles if the ratio of sodium hypo to water is more than 50%?


I am not worried so much about the shingles because they are okay with even a little higher ratio, its everything else getting damaged. To be honest with you though... anything a 65% ratio would kill is probably going to be killed with a 50% ratio.


----------



## aaron61

WOW! The consensus down here seems to be to never go over 40% and to try and keep it at 30%. Seems awful hot! You could probably cut back on your chemicals pretty easily.


----------



## PressurePros

Tried it at 40% and just about a third of the roofs needed a second application. Up here, we usually have to break a barrier of jet fuel and carbon deposits, even on house washes. For instance many guys use Dawn as a house wash soap. If we don't add a detergent builder like sodium metasilicate, the houses don't comes as clean and the windows get filmy.


----------



## aaron61

I don't see where a stronger bleach will cut carbon? That's why I was saying before that different roofs call for different mixes. Some I use more cleaner than bleach. TSP or Borax work great! The thing with the Dawn & some other soaps is they contain amonia which doesn't play well with bleach. Be careful!


----------



## 4ThGeneration

As long as you stay away from the ultra stuff your alright. I use between a 60/40-50/50 mix and don't rinse as it keeps the roofs cleaner longer. As far as damage goes, as long as the sun keeps on doing its job, the chems weaken each day and there is no damage.


----------



## Lambrecht

Can sodium hypo and water be used by themselves or do you need to use other products such as TSP, Green Apple, Dawn, Hang-Tite, etc. to get the desired result of killing mold and removing stains? 
What are the coldest and hottest temperatures that these mixtures can be used and still be effective.


----------



## 4ThGeneration

You can if the pitch of the roof is not too steep, but that's mostly not the case. Everyone has their goto soap to put in the mix and there is no wrong if it works for each person for their desired results.


----------



## ezpaintks

Thanks guys for the post/s! I have been seriously looking into doing this in my area!
Vey insteresting and informative!:thumbup:


----------



## aaron61

Here is an article on what can happen when mixing chemicals http://www.wpbf.com/mostpopular/21519712/detail.html


----------



## JoseyWales

aaron61 said:


> I did this 1 this morning.It's weird,I really like getting out & doing these! YouTube - Cleaning Shingle Roof Soft Roof Wash


 
If one of your workers fell off the roof,would your insurance cover you if you don't wear a safety harness?


----------



## aaron61

JoseyWales said:


> If one of your workers fell off the roof,would your insurance cover you if you don't wear a safety harness?


Well I do them myself & honestly don't know. Do you throw on a harness every time you do a dormer or chimney?


----------



## JoseyWales

aaron61 said:


> Well I do them myself & honestly don't know. Do you throw on a harness every time you do a dormer or chimney?


 
No I don't.If it was an employee spending hours on a roof,most definitely.Water on some roofs can be slippery like cedar shakes.Are the tiles slippery when wet?


----------



## Pressure Cleaning

The insurance company would most likely cover it, then comes the drop.


----------



## aaron61

I believe a fall would also be covered under WC


----------

